# IMS Shower Screen for DB



## dan1502 (Sep 8, 2012)

I've just bought and fitted the IMS CI200NT nanotech screen. The diameter is spot on. The only difference is that the countersinking isn't quite so deep so the screw is a little proud. The screen itself sits flat so should give slightly more headroom. I may see if I can find a lower profile machine screw to fit but it should be fine as it is.


----------

